# Our workshop



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 6, 2008)

It's me and my dads workshop. The garage on the right and the carport are mine. The rest is my dads, hes has a 1964 chevelle, 1940 chevrolet master deluxe, and a 1993 vette, I have a 1967 mustang coupe.











We also have a car lift 





Fully Air conditioned





1964 chevelle





My side of the workshop and a 1940 chevy





A better pic of my side of the workshop





My main area of the shop, this has most of my steamers.





My 1967 Mustang





my bike/mustang





The lawn mower shed

We have a pretty nice setup, I really like the a/c and my own table to work on.

And last our house 8)


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 6, 2008)

What I would have given to have a shop to work in when I was your age. Setup and the cars look awesome! I agree about the AC I hope to be getting one tomorrow. Wife paid the gas bill today and the sign said it was 106deg today. So an AC unit is a must.
Tim


----------



## wareagle (Jun 6, 2008)

It looks like you have a nice setup there! I like it! The 'stang looks to have a lot of promise, too!

Cherish the time you have with your dad! Right now it may seem like it will never end, but I assure you that life has a funny way of changing things! I remember many fond memories working with my dad in the garage of various things on an almost daily basis. After high school, I kind of got my own life and started doing my own things, but eventually wound up sharing our shared passion (old cars much like you have there) together later in life. It just wasn't the same as it had been in my youth, but the time shared was great anyway. He passed away suddenly in '03, and what I wouldn't do to have some more time to spend with him. But getting to work beside him while growing up, those were the best of times! Just be sure to keep out of his stuff or you know what will happen... :fan:

Okay, back on topic! Having a space to work in that is climate controlled is a real treat. There are many out there that envy you!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

